# FIRST ONE IN: Cruz jumps into 2016 White House race through Twitter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FIRST ONE IN: Cruz jumps into 2016 White House race through Twitter*



*TEXAS GOP* Sen. Ted Cruz becomes the first major candidate to enter next year's presidential race, confirming his intentions with a late night Twitter message and a video calling on 'a new generation of courageous conservatives to help make America great again'.

*VIDEO: A look at the potential 2016 field*








*VIDEO: Are Cruz, Rand Paul competing for the same GOP votes?*








*VIDEO: Media scaremongering ahead of 2016*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good. I was hoping he'd run. This guy has my vote all day.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Me too! Heard his speech from NH a week or so ago, quite impressive. Now all he has to do is remember he has a pair, and this should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Me too! Heard his speech from NH a week or so ago, quite impressive. Now all he has to do is remember he has a pair, and this should be a cakewalk.


So far he's been the only one who has demonstrated any level of testicular fortitude. Not afraid to be speak it like it is... I hope he doesn't pull some disappointing BS any time soon like just about every other politician.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not on board. I don't support Amnesty. There should be no professional courtesy for those who violate our border security, bring disease and treat our BP officers like nannies. I'd rather ship these illegal leeches out of here than offer legal status for the millions here already, as Cruz wishes to do. You think they're going to do jobs Americans don't want to do once they get legal status? Bullshit. His middle of the road stance won't get him elected by conservatives or lefties.

*Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker*, on the other hand, also killed it in speeches and doesn't support amnesty for illegals, at all. Like Romney, he's being touted as a union buster, but the necessary budget reforms he enacted in WI (Act 10) excluded cuts to PO's and FF's, as a show of support for LE and Fire. Sure he pissed off the teachers, which is why they marched around with the following idiotic signs but hey, they get the summer off. Let's face it, SEIU is the Dems cog.

*Wisconsin Teachers Union Group: "All Cops Are Bastards"&#8230;.*
Posted on March 17, 2015 by sundance
The Wisconsin National Education Association (WNEA) and Service Employees International Union (SEIU)

http://theconservativetreehouse.com...n-group-all-cops-are-bastards/comment-page-1/

I'm sure they'll be saying the same when bastard cops are carrying them out after one of their indoctrinated nuts goes nuts in school...

Now, back to Walker, his predecessor allowed common core in schools and he's starting to allow the people to eliminate it by allowing districts to opt out. As you know, it's hard to get big momma gubment out once she makes herself comfortable.

So don't believe the hype. He's a true leader, they know it and that's why libs are gunning for him hard and baiting him in an attempt to get him to sink to their level. Haters gonna hate!




I'd be bored in "Politics of the Third World" too...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed, another fine choice, as well as Ben Carson, and Marco Rubio. It does, in the end however come down to one thing...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
BTW, thanks for the link featuring Megyn Kelly...sigh....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Agreed, another fine choice, as well as Ben Carson, and Marco Rubio. It does, in the end however come down to one thing...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> BTW, thanks for the link featuring Megyn Kelly...sigh....


1000% on Carson... Though his stance on 2a is a bit shaky. That's a concern.

Rubio? Fuck him. He's such a flip flopper it's obnoxious. Useless. He's like a fair weather republican.

And with regard to Cruz and immigration, he's not pro-amnesty. I had to double check that after griff posted that... I found just the contrary... Though things always develop and change.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

The only reason Walker did not try to bust the police and fire unions was because it was easier to let them be at the time and just go after the other public unions. He has said that he probably could have busted them as well at the time in hindsight. He has indicated that they will eventually get the same deal as the other unions.



LGriffin said:


> I'm not on board. I don't support Amnesty. There should be no professional courtesy for those who violate our border security, bring disease and treat our BP officers like nannies. I'd rather ship these illegal leeches out of here than offer legal status for the millions here already, as Cruz wishes to do. You think they're going to do jobs Americans don't want to do once they get legal status? Bullshit. His middle of the road stance won't get him elected by conservatives or lefties.
> 
> *Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker*, on the other hand, also killed it in speeches and doesn't support amnesty for illegals, at all. Like Romney, he's being touted as a union buster, but the necessary budget reforms he enacted in WI (Act 10) excluded cuts to PO's and FF's, as a show of support for LE and Fire. Sure he pissed off the teachers, which is why they marched around with the following idiotic signs but hey, they get the summer off. Let's face it, SEIU is the Dems cog.
> 
> ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> And with regard to Cruz and immigration, he's not pro-amnesty. I had to double check that after griff posted that... I found just the contrary... Though things always develop and change.


Sorry about that. I wrote him after after he failed to step up against Rubio but it appears that i'll have to keep a closer eye on Walker as well. 
It would be nice if the Republicans would wake up, pull out of their circle jerk and back Col. Allen West. 
Until then, i'm just sifting through watered down media reports...

RE: Cruz
Cruz was the national politician best positioned to stop the bipartisan, MSM-backed push for "legalization first.' He not only failed to rise to the occasion, he's recently increased its chance of becoming law.

The two-count indictment:

*1. He didn't step up in the Senate: *As a charismatic Latino apostate, Sen. Marco Rubio quickly became the leader of the pro-amnesty faction in the Senate. The anti-amnesty faction (composed entirely of Republicans) &#8230; well, they needed a leader too, especially a Latino leader, especially leader who was also a potential presidential candidate (and who could therefore scare all the other waffling presidential candidates with the possibility that he'd run against them on the immigration issue). Such a spokesman would be in the press and on the Senate floor, day after day, making the case against the "Gang of 8″ con job even if it risked costing him some MSM and donor support. Cruz would have been perfect-he can be brilliant in argumentative give and take. But he didn't do it. Instead, *he contributed the minimum necessary to maintain his credibility* as a foe of the Gang of 8: promoted an online petition, gave a nice floor presentation and a couple of cogent outdoor addresses to African American marchers and Tea-Partiers rallying on the mall. But the job of actually leading the opposition, day in and out, fell to Sen. Jeff Sessions-who was organized, forceful and logical but couldn't bring the PR heft to the fight that Cruz could. You got the impression that Cruz felt the Senate was a lost cause, and he behaved accordingly-which made the Senate close to a lost cause.
http://dailycaller.com/2013/08/08/if-amnesty-wins-blame-cruz/

*2. He may have blunted the grass roots August anti-amnesty push:* Once the Gang of 8 bill cleared the Senate, the best hope of blocking it was to delay House consideration until after the August recess, when the Republican grass roots could attend town halls and drive home that they'd oppose any backsliding from their elected Representatives. At the same time, it became clear that the amnesty-friendly GOP House leadership* realized that the way to sneak amnesty through was to not talk about it*, lest those grass roots get riled up. Hence, the Boehner "piecemeal" strategy-nothing to see here, just a few little bills!

Into this void stepped Cruz, who made a bold attempt to rouse a "grassroots army" for the cause of &#8230; defunding Obamacare. So instead of haranguing their members about unchecked immigration, hard core red-staters would harangue them about the Democrats' health care plans. Cruz's strategy had no hope of actually defunding Obamacare,. By attempting to shut down the government over the issue it had a much greater chance of reviving Democratic fortunes. (I thought Republicans had learned from the past two or three times this tactic failed).


----------

